# Marble Piebald HMPK x Super Red HMPK (Snakeberry Punch)



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the spawn log for my current batch of babies that are two-weeks-old today.

Habushu, Father: http://i.imgur.com/Y9VCFhI.jpg

Cranberry, Mother: http://i.imgur.com/DMxGFDd.jpg


The parents were introduced on 2 August, wrapped in the morning of 3 August, and the eggs hatched that evening of 4 August. Their diet consists of BBS at this time, but I plan to start introducing golden pearls very soon.


Baby Pictures:
http://i.imgur.com/vXJkHKJ.jpg?1

http://i.imgur.com/P5EwZnV.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/R7Ffqu3.jpg

As of my most recent count, there's about 25 of the little suckers in the tank.

Keep your eyes on this log for updates. Thanks!


*Snake Berry Punch:*_
0.5 ounce, Snake Liquor (Liquor in which the corpse of a venomous snake has been soaked/preserved, which is believed to impart some of the snake's life force into the alcohol).
1 ounce Vodka (Strawberry or Raspberry, if you care for a flavor).
0.5 ounce Lime juice.
1.5 ounce Orange juice.
1.5 ounce Cranberry juice.

Shake with ice, and strain into either a coup glass, or a collins glass with ice.
Enjoy_


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Surprisingly, I saw the first glimpse of red on somebody's caudal fin this evening. I look forward to seeing what else comes out of this.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Ooh! I just love your log names XD

Man, mom and dad are gorgeous. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I like doing the little cocktails along with a spawning, just because it helps me think critically about many different things.

I'm already starting to see red on more than one of the babies, so things are going well so far. The largest 40% of the spawn are about twice the size as the remaining 60%, with there being about two or three little runts who are 65% the size of their middle-of-the-pack siblings.

So far, though, I've only had one death from the whole group, and that was one who was born with a deformed mouth, and wasn't able to eat.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Over the next few days, I'm going to try my best to get them to eat some Golden Pearls dry food. I've got 200-300 as well as 300-500 for them to try, so hopefully it'll work.

In other news, I am hoping to have some half-siblings for these little guys within the next month, or so. I've got so many ideas for breeding, that it's hard to figure out which direction to go first.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So, I'm going to have to reduce the amount I feed these little gluttons. I've been overfeeding a little, so some of the fatter ones are having balance issues when they swim. A week or so of reduced rations ought to get them back to normal.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

There's about 12 babies that I have separated in a mesh breeder net, that are larger than the others, and are exhibiting droopy tails. I am not happy about this, and I'm seriously hoping that they level out within the next week, otherwise they'll start developing swim bladder or spine issues, and I'll have to put them down.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Some of the fry that were droopy in the tail have started to show mild improvement, but I'm gonna give two weeks before I make any decisions on who gets to go back into the main tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope they get better! What is it with the biggest ones eating themselves sick?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, it was pretty much that, Sadist. I'm also at fault for feeding them so much in their early days... I wasn't exactly sparing with the BBS feedings. I wanted them to grow big, so I probably got a little carried away.

Ah well, we live and learn.

If this one is a bust, I may re-spawn the parents to get another batch of these little guys. The father is so flashy, he deserves some descendants.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

The babies are four weeks old tomorrow, and they are all doing very well... except for two.

There are two little runts in the group that are not growing. I don't know why, but they're not. One is about the size of a fry younger than three weeks, and the other is even smaller.

I'm going to give them a chance, considering that they haven't succumb to predation by their larger siblings, but I'm not hopeful for these two. All I can do is wish them luck.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's a video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhbl27HPY9k

I really wish I knew how to embed video links in this format. Oh well.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Doh! Video is private.

Youtube embedding is formatted like this (without the extra space):


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Fantastic, thank you very much!

I now know how to do things!

Also, what does it being private have to do with things?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah, okay. I changed it to unlisted, so that people can watch it!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Many of the babies that had droopy tails are starting to get better, and they're all getting darker in color and bigger. I'm very proud.

Also, the eggs from the Yellow x Orange Dalmatian spawn I'm doing have started to hatch!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love watching them eat.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been feeding them mostly Golden Pearls over the last few days, but I did a small feeding of BBS today. It's hilarious how nuts they go over the live food, chasing it down with such gusto.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

The first of the juveniles has been jarred! This little fellow was making mean faces at a sibling whose tail had a nip out of it. I put two and two together, and jarred him. I gotta get a sharpie and label him!

At least, I'm assuming it's a male. He could just be a super mean girl, and I wouldn't know it.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

From what I've seen over the last few days, some of the babies in the tank are developing more of a salmon-orange color to their fins, rather than the deep red of their siblings. I didn't expect to see any Orange out of this, but considering that the father displayed Orange before the black washed over it, it makes sense... even if his fins are Red.

So yeah, some of the babies are developing Orange... I'll definitely have to do an F2 cross to follow through with this.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So far, I've jarred three of the juvies. One of whom is still swimming with a droopy tail, which is something I'm not pleased about. They're being fed primarly on Golden Pearls, but I'll be introducing Beef Heart Mix into their diet as well... not sure how I'm going to feed that to the individually jarred kids, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Five juveniles have been jarred thus far, one of whom had been picking fights with his siblings and wound up with a couple of chunks missing out of his tail.

I think I'll be introducing beef heart tonight for the first time, to see if they take a liking to it, or not.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I jarred three more of the biggest juvies today... They were getting really bullying towards their smaller siblings as they were eating today.

I gave the big tank their first taste of Beef Heart Mix, and they all seemed to enjoy it VERY much. Glad to know that it goes over well.

EDIT: Make that 5 juvies today. For a total of 10 Juveniles jarred.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I jarred another juvenile today, but I don't think this one will make it very long. Her spine is crooked, and she looks emaciated. This one, I'm guessing, was a very bullied little runt, and I'm not sure how they'll last.

If, with some TLC, they get better and catch up, I'll be glad. If not, I won't be surprised.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's a new video!






So far, things are going well. The fry are slowly growing, and getting bigger as time goes on. I'm having to jar more as time goes on, and I think I'm up to 15 total jarred, with 11 or so left in the tank.

The largest one in the tank has a faint sheen of royal blue irids along the top of his body, and looks like he'll develop to be a chocolate orange, if all things work out. One of his ventrals is split, so I doubt I'll be using him for the F2, but that remains to be seen. Split ventrals is something that can be fixed with further breeding.


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

The fry look great so far! I'm excited to see how they'll develop in a few more weeks.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They do look great! I love seeing them look around.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I spotted a fry today who was missing a portion of his gill cover on one side. I was worried at first, but then I remembered when I saw it happen, and how worried I was that the fry wouldn't make it. Seems he did, and I'm glad he's doing well so far.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Almost all of the fry have been jarred so far... I'm down to 7 in the 10g tank, with 19 individuals jarred.

Once they get to the right point, I'm going to do my best to sex them, so that I can put the females all together, and have the males all be jarred... that way I can sell the females in groups, if somebody wants a few for a sorority, and so I can save space/time.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's time for an update!

As of now, all of the fry have been spawn. Currently, I have identified 7 who are definitely female, and many who are definitely male. Some still refuse to tell me one way or the other.

Colors:
I've noticed a wide variety of different color types and patterns. But I'll be brief.
- There are, as I expected, a few BSE Red fish in the spawn.
- There are, unexpectedly, a few BSE Orange fish in the spawn.
-There are also several brown-bodied Red (Chocolate Red) in the spawn
-There are also several brown-bodied Orange (Chocolate Orange) in the spawn.
-I may yet be surprised on their color, as time goes by.

Depending on how they grow, I will be selecting stock for breeding towards F2 in December/January. Hopefully, the weather will be pleasant, and I will be able to ship during the winter. If not, I will have to sell most of these to my local pet shops... which is not necessarily a bad thing.

In any case, I will make/find time for a proper photoshoot, so I can display every fish individually.

Thanks!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I've never seen chocolate orange or red before! I hope you're able to ship them and make some real money from those colors.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope so too.

Most of the fry have a fair bit of blue on them, so they're not really good for showing... but they'll be good quality breeders, and with the right work, should produce some stellar offspring.

Now I just gotta wait.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Pictures!

Not too many of them, but I've caught a few pictures of some of my favorites from this spawn.



Brown-bodied Red Male:











BSE Orange Male:











BSE Red Male:











Brown-Bodied Orange Female:










Some of the photos are terrible because I have a bad camera on my cell phone.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that female with the outline on her fins.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Things are going well with the fry. They're putting on size at an acceptable rate, and slowly becoming more sexually identifiable.

Out of the remaining 24, there is a nice variety of colors.

There's at least 6 (probably closer to 8) brown-bodied reds, with about 8 or so BSE reds, with the rest being orange of one form or another, with the exception of a single Cellophane female in the group, who I watched undergo red loss.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow, it's been a minute-and-a-half since I've posted in here.

Well, the juveniles are over 15 weeks old now. They look just like adults... except small. All of them are showing sex characteristics, and it looks like slightly more than half are male. I'm not yet sure on exact numbers.

I've got a new album up that has photos of a few of my favorites. It's right here. http://imgur.com/a/yRmR2

I've got F2 figured out, and I'm thinking it'll be bi-directional.

The first direction I plan on taking it is furthering the Orange, where I'll be taking my best Dark-bodied Orange female, and pairing her to the best BSE Orange male. This should get me a nice mix of BSE and Dark-bodied Orange fry.

The second direction is isolating the Dark-bodied trait, that being Non-BSE Reds and Oranges. Because this trait is recessive, I'll be breeding my best Dark-bodied Red male to the same Dark-bodied Orange female.

There is also a surprise Cellophane/Black Marble female who showed up in the spawn, who I may keep for myself, or I may sell. I'm not sure what I want to do with her yet, but she is gorgeous, and I want her to be bred.

Anyway, enjoy the photos, and I'll keep you guys apprised.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Two of my good BSE Red males in the spawn are starting to marble out, slowly losing their red in patches, and their black layer in other spots. It's super interesting, and I am very curious to how they'll look once all is said and done.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

MORE PICTURES!

The Best of the Oranges, these guys will probably be used for pursuing the Orange aspect of F2: http://i.imgur.com/Umqm2ZU.jpg

Black and Cellophane Marble Female, will be paired with one of the Red Marble males: http://i.imgur.com/1ZQLs1Q.jpg

Red and Cellophane Marble Males: http://i.imgur.com/Omfa1fC.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/HaQfOLO.jpg

That's all I got today. The best female, my Dark Bodied Orange, is at a breedable size now, so I'm debating who to pair her to first. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those red and cellophane boys!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So, I've gotten a final count of the fish by sex.

9 Males, 14 Females, and 1 unsexed runt.

Of the 9 males, I have: 1 solid BSE Orange, 1 Dark-body Red, 1 solid BSE Red, 1 Orange Marble/Cellophane, and 5 Red Marble (1 is now completely Cellophane).

Of the 14 females, I have: 2 Dark-body Orange, 1 Black marble, 4 Orange BSE, 6 Red BSE, and 2 Red marble. One of the orange BSE may possibly be marbling, it's hard to tell.

The unsexed runt is an orange BSE.

I have three spawns planned based on these offspring.

First, which is in the spawn tank now, is a Yellow Vanda Show Plakat (8-ray, Halfmoon) male paired to the best Dark-body Orange female. This spawn is an experiment in the same vein as this one. Planned to introduce Yellow into the line, improve the finnage (Caudal spread, branching, and ventral fins), and to potentially result in more Yellow Vanda/Orange Dalmatian fish in F2.

Second, is the best Dark-body Red male will be paired to the best Dark-body Orange female. This trait is to isolate the specific 'Dark-brown Body' trait that is seen on wild Bettas. The recessive wild state, as opposed to 'Extended Red'. I will probably get mostly Dark-body Red out of this, with a 50/50 chance of getting Dark-body Orange as well, depending on if the male is carrying the genes that result in orange.

Third, I will spawn the Orange Marble/Cellophane male to the Black Marble female. This spawn will be purely to produce more marbles, and may or may not be pursued after F2.

Pictures will be up sooner or later.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's an album of the various young adults in photos as best as I could get them... This is only the young adults that I will be selling. I'll get pictures of the ones I'm keeping very shortly.

http://imgur.com/a/Z4VFY


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They're gorgeous! My favorites are the brown body with red fins and the red marble/trying to turn into a red butterfly type pattern.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Wait until I show you the ones I am keeping. 

I have a superior brown-bodied red-finned male, as well as a cellophane male who started orange. 

On top of that, I have a black marble female, and lastly, the brown-bodied orange female who is the mother of my Ginger Citrus Martini spawn that I just put up.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

The first outcross of this spawn is underway, and the log for that spawn can be found here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=639521


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I just started the sibling cross for this spawn, between two of the marble siblings. Rather than make a new thread, I think I'll continue this thread with the F2.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with both!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So, the spawn went well, and I got a nice batch of eggs on 20 January... the eggs have since hatched, and the male is tending to the fry. That is to say, I'm assuming he's holding all of them in his mouth, as I haven't seen any but one or two stragglers in the nest. I tried to feed him some bloodworms, but he didn't take any bites... which makes me think he has a mouth full of fry. His belly doesn't look bloated, like he ate a bunch of little wigglies or eggs, so... hard to say.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

He's holding them all in his mouth, it seems. I saw him spit a few fry back up into the nest, so things seem to all be going well.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

F2 has since hatched, and there seem to be about 6 little fry in the tank, being well-guarded by their Sire. They're eating Vinegar Eels easily, and I've even squirted some BBS in there as well.

Let's show some pictures of the parents.

Mother:
http://i.imgur.com/pGxV31e.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/qPYoEzn.jpg

Father:
http://i.imgur.com/Rgb8CQ9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1swt2mP.jpg

Both parents are Marbles, so I expect nothing but Marbles from this spawn... but I may be surprised. Hard to say.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

The fry are 2 weeks old today, which means it's time for a bit of an update!

So far, there seems to be about 5, possibly 6 in there. Another small spawn for me... Not that I'm complaining.

They're all eating very well, and the father (Habushu II) is being a very good guardian for his offspring.

I may spawn this pair again, or spawn a different pair of the siblings I still have with me. That'll have to wait until later in the year, when the fry are grown and cupped.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I hope they're all viable.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

They're all doing well, all six of the little things.

I was shocked by a pleasant surprise yesterday when I was watching them eat.

I saw two fry in the tank who have BROAD dorsal fins. I'm assuming that this means they are carriers for Double-Tail.
Neither of the parents, nor the grandparents of this spawn had BROAD, DT-geno dorsals, so this is quite an interesting turn of events.

If I'm lucky, and both of those fry survive, and we get one of each sex... we have the potential for Double-Tail Plakats in F3.

I'm not going to say that it's a sure thing... but if this is what I expect it is, then it makes a WONDERFUL turn of events.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Nimble said:


> They're all doing well, all six of the little things.
> 
> I was shocked by a pleasant surprise yesterday when I was watching them eat.
> 
> ...


thats a nice surprise, hope they are one male and one female then DTPK marble!! 



Sadist said:


> Awesome! I hope they're all viable.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

liamthen said:


> thats a nice surprise, hope they are one male and one female then DTPK marble!!


If that's the case, then that is definitely the plan for F3.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How fun! I love the double tail dorsal!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

So, it's been a while since I've updated, so I'll give a brief summary.

For some reason, the fry were a sickly bunch. I don't know why, but they weren't growing at an acceptable rate, and they all had troubles swimming. I had to cull all of them.

Thankfully, the parents are back in the spawn tank today, and I'm hoping for a bigger, healthier batch of fry than the last attempt.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry that happened. Good luck with the respawn! I hope you get some more broad dorsals.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm just as hopeful as you are, Sadist. Hopefully, I'll get more than 6 fry out of this one. If I can get a cool dozen, I should be able to have a bit more variety to work with.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's been five days, and still no wrapping from the pair. Signs are looking good, but they sure are taking their time with this one.

Much to my frustration.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Please breed, you idiot fish! Breed!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha, are you sure they didn't decide to become best buddies?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

That must have been the case, as I had to remove them last night. No spawning took place, and after I removed and cupped the female, she released her eggs and started eating them.

Oh well, looks like I'll have to try this pair again a different time.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

That's a shame! I was looking forward to the outcome! You can take a good 30 off my hands if you'd like


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a ton of nice bodied, wide dorsal fry with no vents.... :: face palm::


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Nimble said:


> after I removed and cupped the female, she released her eggs and started eating them.


Almost always happens like that. At least she kept her cards until she was 100% sure she will not be playing that hand.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh man, silly girl.


----------

